

Show HN: NerdyPigs - cute math game and a GoogleGameJamZurich'11 winner - supo
http://www.nerdypigs.com

======
supo
Hi all, just a little context for this little game: \- this was mostly hacked
during 48h long weekend hackatlon at Google Zurich \- there were about 5 teams
and jury picked a winner \- soon after we bought the domain and released to
public \- after a brief time we took it offline because we didn't own the code
or copyright \- couple months later we managed to open-source the code and
launch to public again

After some usage (hundreds of games played), we constructed probability-of-
passage heatmaps for some of the levels. These can be found here:
<http://blog.47pixels.com/post/19235814672/nerdy-pigs>

